# Discounts + great service



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello Forum

My name is Jason Gill. Lived in this area for over 20 yrs. For the last almost two years I have been selling vehicles for Sandy&Bubba's Milton Chevy Preowned. The guys around here know me as the FISHING SALESMAN, last name is GILL, and of course I am a die hard fisherman. 

Every once in a while I post a truck on the for sale site here. Just like my selling style I dont blow the forum up with ads, and I do not blow my customers up with countless calls. 

I need help!

Two ways!

One I need referrals. 

My dealership will send you $100 for referring me a buying customer! 
FREE MONEY JUST FOR PASSING SOMEONE YOU KNOW WANTING TO BUY A VEHICLE. 

Second, I need you, when ever you need a vehicle!

I am not an old car guy that is going to negotiate 5 times. There is a Can't happen line sometimes, but if you want fair, come see me.

Knowing someone that sees how a vehicle looks when it arrives. What has been done to it to get it ready for the lot. These little things that truly does make a difference between one car to the next. Sometimes a lot of clean up takes place to recover the value and image of a vehicle. 

I listen to what you want and dont try to slam you into everything else.... I will share options and make sure you are aware but I know the lines not to cross. I hate someone pounding on me to buy and I can absolutely guarantee I will never treat you in that manner. EVER

We keep around 150 vehicles of all types on site. I have access to over 1,800 vehicles stretched out throughout all of Sandy Sansing. 

I REALLY CAN FIND JUST ABOUT ANY VEHICLE, if its passed selling inspection and is in quality shape.............we do not sell junk.....

I REALLY WILL DO MY BEST TO GET THE VERY BEST DEAL FOR YOU I CAN......

BE GLAD TO MEET ALL OF YOU AND HELP ANYWAY I CAN. 

ONCE WE DISCUSS YOUR WANTS I FOLLOW UP WITH OPTIONS. 

IF ITS NOT AT MY STORE AND YOU LIKE IT, DONT THINK I CANT HELP...

I WILL DO THE WORK OF GETTING IT, I CAN EVEN BRING IT TO YOU IF NEED TO. Please understand I am not in the business of wasting anyone's time what so ever, including my own. 

I will do what I say, and professionally..........

Hope I can help someone!

My number is 850-221-3550
Jason Gill

Thanks, you can text me if you need help or have a referral. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately when it turned from Sobb to Sandy and Bubbas, it went downhill. Hope you get what you need, unfortunately I will never spend another dime at that dealership. Crooked service department hopefully has gotten better, but probably not...


Good luck!


----------



## Runned Over II (Aug 9, 2016)

Got a used, under 30,000 mile, Ram eco Diesel Laramie, with Trailer brakes and Alpine sound system. Monotone paint, not red or Black?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Hate you had a bad experience Jason. I am not sure what life was like before Sandy took over. 
I do know that I personally wouldn't work for a company that had major complaints, on a regular basis. 
From my experience and my customers experience, I personally have had zero customers come back to me complaining........

This is the point of my message....when you know someone....SOME PROBLEMS GET TAKEN CARE OF BETTER THAN OTHERS.....

Dont go where you dont have a friend that can look out for you.......... 

It's as simple as that!



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

